# فررررررصه خدمة التسوق الإلكتروني والطلب من مواقع الماركات



## مسوقة26 (3 فبراير 2012)

الرسآئل الخاصه للضروره فقط
وأستقبل جميع استفساراتكم بالردود
​

آلطلب من مواقع الماركات:
*الشروط وطريقة الطلب:*

1-تكتب روابط الطلبات كمشاركه (لاترسلها بالخاص أو تضع صور)
2-أعطيك تكلفة الطلبات واصله لعندك (تكلفة الطلب+تكلفة الشحن+العموله 30والتوصيل30 )
3-*تحول المبلغ* على أحد حساباتي(الراجحي-الأهلي-سامبا-ساب-البلاد))
4-بعد التحويل ترسل رساله على الخاص(كم حولت/الاسم/رقم الجوال/المدينه/روابط الطلبات)
5-يتم الشراء وتبليغك برساله على الخاص وأول ماتوصل أتصل بك لاستلامها
6-اي جمرك يجي ع طلبك تدفع قيمة الجمرك

بعض المواقع المشهوره

amazon
forever21
asos
nordstrom
endless
lacoste
shoes
victoriassecret
forzieri
hollisterco
promgirl
beau-coup
toms
missesdressy
fragrancex
*

[email protected]
0542041514






*
__________________________________________________​​



​

​




__________________

خدمة توصيل الطلبات في مدينة الرياض 0542041514
خدمة التسوق الإلكتروني والطلب من مواقع الماركات


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: فررررررصه خدمة التسوق الإلكتروني والطلب من مواقع الماركات*

بالتوفيق يارب ..


----------

